# Strange technique



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

I will show you this screen cap first and then explain it.










After unwrapping a small tree tangeld in my line I discovered a fish on the end stiil out n the water. Apparrently my goldfish
wrapped the line after the bait was set out.

A small channel cat then ate the goldfish. Sometime later this flathead (42) ate the channel cat and hooked himself. The 
reel did not click during the night enough to indicate anything bigger than the bait was on line.

Like Misfit says:
Sometimes it is better to be lucky than to be skillfull


----------



## symba (May 23, 2008)

LMFAO! Nice catch!


----------



## GMRcatman (Mar 16, 2008)

Is there any way that you can't catch a flathead? Thanks for the shot also, great to help illustrate the story!


----------



## RickA (Oct 8, 2009)

That is classic! 2 for 1 in these frugal times.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

LOL.yep,that's how it's done.


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

I videod the weigh-in at a Cripple Creek tournament last year when a guy brought in a flathead. He said he was reeling in the small channel when the flathead struck. Both were still alive. It's at the end of this video.


----------

